# GPS/Nav issue.



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi all.

Just picked up a 2021.5 Atlas and the Map is acting weird. Not sure if it warrants a dealer visit already.. But the map shows my location but a bit further up. If i were to move the map, it would not recenter. I could zoom out but that would defeat the purpose of the map. 

In the picture, it shows I'm a bit below the arrow on the bottom. Any suggestions?


----------



## AtlasOwner77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Jack-e-son said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just picked up a 2021.5 Atlas and the Map is acting weird. Not sure if it warrants a dealer visit already.. But the map shows my location but a bit further up. If i were to move the map, it would not recenter. I could zoom out but that would defeat the purpose of the map.
> 
> ...


I just bought a new 2021.5 Atlas SEL Premium 2 weeks ago and it also has this issue. The main screen puts the car off the bottom right corner of the screen - every time it's supposed to center the car, it puts it off the screen. Makes the nav unusable on the main screen.

Took it back to the dealer once and they claimed VW is telling them that's how it's supposed to work. 😂 Needless to say, that's a clown answer that I didn't accept. After a lengthy conversation with the sales manager, and video documentation from the internet clearly showing that's not how it's supposed to work, they agreed to take another look. They claim they fixed it by updating to the newest version of the software (don't have it back yet, so can't confirm). I did find out, though, that every new Atlas they have on the lot exhibits that same condition. Sounds like a software issue to me! Probably something VW recently broke trying to fix something else.

Will let you know if they fixed it when I get it back. It's definitely a widespread issue, though.


----------



## AtlasOwner77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Also, forgot to say, I started a ticket with VW Customer Care about it. That's recommended - if it's a software issue the only way they'll fix it is if enough people complain. If you're going to do that, though, do it by starting a chat online with them. My wait there was about 5 minutes - I'm told the wait if you try to call them is an hour.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah, I don't get that.. "that's how its supposed to be".. BS.. While it it an annoyance, I don't use the map anyways. I like to have it on the Nav screen just to have something to look at. While I do want to get it fixed, I also don't want to leave the car at the dealer or spend(waste) so much time waiting at the dealer waiting for them to "look into it". 

Keep me updated if you ever get it fixed. Thanks


----------



## AtlasOwner77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Just picked it up - and good news / bad news. 

The good news is that issue is fixed. The bad news is (according to the dealership), the problem was the newest software update. So, to “fix” it they put in the previous version of the software. Well, as anyone with a brain knows, they don’t roll out new software just for kicks, they do it to fix known issues. So, whatever known issues existed in the previous version I’ll now have. 🙄

The only real fix is wait for them to come out with another software update that addresses it.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Glad you got it sorted. Guess I'll wait for my 10k miles service to bring it in, which is in either 9800 miles or 1 year.. whichever comes first.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

is this VW NAV or Nav via Apple Play (APP) mode?

FWIW my AP works fine for NAV


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Maps in Apple CarPlay via APP, and the VW map in the digital dash is fine. Position is where its supposed to be. BUT the VW 'NAV' screen is off center.


----------



## EE1978 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi Jack-e-son, we just bought the same car a month ago, I noticed the map off-center on our trip to New England last week. We moved it a bit with our finger and that seemed to keep it centered better. 
Another thing I noticed is the voice/text prompt says next turn is 150 yrds away when it is really 150 feet away. This may be the reason why the instructions are not early enough in the path to perhaps get you to shift lanes sooner. The nav screen gives you the prompt that the turn will be left or right but the one in the digital dash points the direction much later. 
I prefer the Android Auto mapping over the Atlas built-in. I used it in my 2018 SEL but have had a hard time getting it to be seen by this new Atlas. Need to do more work to determine the problem.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Its a weird car.. On the main screen, the location is off center. If I display the map on the digital dash, its normal. Sign recognition starts in EU standard (?). Instead of the white 25MPH sign, it shows a 25 with red circle and then changes back to MPH shortly after driving.


----------



## greggk (Nov 15, 2021)

Having same issues with our 2022! So frustrating, the service department keeps saying it operates normaly. Called VW USA and started a complaint, they said they can’t do much if they dealer says there is nothing wrong. What can I do? My speculation why this hasn’t come up more w/VW is people just think they can’t figure out the Nav and revert to there phones navigation and never use the cars Nav again. 
Additionally, does anyone have an air distribution problem/issue when selecting between air blowing from the (4) vents in dash to down on the floor. On mine when you select floor, the two outer vents continue to stay open and blow forcefully with current fan selected speed. They tell me “that’s the way it is”. Never seen any car do that! Even on the info screen when selecting climate it shows 4 red arrows simulating air coming out of the vents and when switching to floor it removes all 4 arrows and shows 2 arrows exiting the floor area? Anyone have this?


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Thats one reason why i didn't bring it in. "Normal operations". I had a feeling they would just brush it off as its nothing, and with all the responses I've seen, I was right. So, I just use wireless CarPlay and google maps. I don't use navigation so its technically a non-issue for me. And plug google maps has free traffic overlay. 

The AC is one thing that annoys me. THE VENTS DONT CLOSE!! Ive read turning air recirculation on or off would "fix" the air blowing issue. I barely have it running past fan speed 2 and the air pointing up so i dont really feel anything.


----------



## .3847899 (Nov 22, 2021)

Just got my Atlas 2 days ago. First thing I notice was tha issue. Really annoying, but I don't feel like going to the dealer after 48 hours. Will wait a little to see if others bug/issues comes up.


----------



## megabigtime (Nov 25, 2021)

We just picked up our 2022 Execline Atlas two days ago and are seeing the same issue.

When the navigation is in "auto" mode, the vehicle's location is not show within the display — the vehicle is located outside of the display, so there's always an arrow pointing to where it's located off-screen.

Super frustrating. When I showed the dealer, he just brushed it off and said I needed to learn how to use the nav system. Well, I've done that and the problem persists. And the fact that I've found this thread where others are experiencing the exact same issue pretty much proves this is a problem with the unit itself.

I'm going to contact the dealer and see what they're going to do to remedy this.

*Edit:* I too am located in Canada (Alberta).


----------



## EE1978 (Dec 1, 2019)

As a retired software engineer I think the problem with the mapping is that the scale value used for the console display is expanding the map too large for the display size. When shifted to the driver cockpit the map is scaled properly to match the size.
I just received an email survey from VW concerning the recent ATLAS purchase. I indicated wrote about the Nav issues I encountered, included outdated maps and not finding addresses. I have had the car for 2 months (2450 miles) and already had 2 addresses not found. 
The Nav app seems to forget that it is in the Nav mode (give me directions please) and just displays the route that I am taking. I have to start over. 
From my previous post: Another thing I noticed is the voice/text prompt says next turn is 150 yrds away when it is really 150 feet away. This may be the reason why the instructions are not early enough in the path to perhaps get you to shift lanes sooner. The nav screen gives you the prompt that the turn will be left or right but the one in the digital dash points the direction much later.


----------



## megabigtime (Nov 25, 2021)

> As a retired software engineer I think the problem with the mapping is that the scale value used for the console display is expanding the map too large for the display size. When shifted to the driver cockpit the map is scaled properly to match the size.


I'm also a software developer, and that's my theory too 😁 Hopefully this can be fixed with a software update.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

IIRC "factory NAV" is a option. My 2021.5 "with technology" does not have it but does have "car play". Works perfect

Sales rep gave me the short tutorial when I picked up the car. My iPhone paired instantly and once connected just hit the map icon and screen shows "search" function to enter name, address, etc. The phone is the brains. The car is just a display screen with Car Play (APP_ feature


----------



## Turbophil604 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hey guys. I started a new account since it’s been YEARS since I’ve been on vortex just so I can give you info on this issue. I just went through dealing with this and rectified it.
Check your system software level: Press MENU, SETUP, SYSTEM SETTINGS, SYSTEM INFORMATION.
You will see part number, hardware number and software. It should be 0805. If it is lower than 0805 you need a software update. If it is 0805 and you still have the issue of your nav position being off screen like many of the pics in this thread, have the software update performed again
I just dealt with this concern that had the software update. Had the MIB update performed again and it brought the position into screen and centered. I hope this helps!!


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm scheduled to bring in my 22021.5 Canadian Highline Atlas in for it's first oil change. Also hoping to get any required software updates done.

In August, my MIB3 was updated from 0786 to 0805. I don't have any Navigation pointer positioning problems. Lots of other MIB3 issues though. Is 0805 the latest version ?

My Navigation Database is version 20.7. 

In Canada, we didn't have CarNet until the 2022 models. Also can't connect MIB3 to my iPhone Hot Spot, so there is no automatic download of map updates.
I found this site VW Map Update where you can download the 'latest' maps for North American VWs with MIB3. I downloaded today, and used 7 ZIP to unzip the file to a memory card I can put into my USBc. But it looks like the current download file (NAR_6PR053_FCT3WS-201H0_Offline_Update.tar) has date stamps of 2021-02-19, which predates my April 2021 Atlas delivery. From what I've read, the filename would suggest that this is version 20.1.

So what's the latest Navigation Database version that other folks have?

Anyone have any experience with the OTA map updates?

Thanks.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I just got back from my VW dealer for the 15,000KM first oil change. They didn't do any software or map updates, despite a long list of issues. Got the 'that's the way it works' explanation. They admitted that they didn't know where to get map updates, or how to apply them. Not happy with their approach.

I've plugged in a memory card with the downloaded 'latest' map files into the USBc socket. We'll see if anything happens after a few weeks and drive cycles. Not going anywhere far during the Canadian winter and with Omicron in community spread. 

This is where I got the 'latest' map files.
VW Map Update
Instructions here.
MIB3 Map Update Instructions

Instructions are not clear as to how to start the update process. It's NOT started by the 'Software Update' from the menu. There is no action to start the update, and no confirmation of status, or when it's completed. The only idea anything has happened, is that the 'Setup' 'System Information' will show a different version. It may take up to 6 cycles to get all the regions of Canada, US, Mexico to be updated. No way to specify which regions you want updated. (Mexico isn't important to me).

Not sure if anything will happen. Atlas currently has version 20.7 maps, which seems to equal 2020 Production Week 7.
The version I downloaded last week might be version 20.1 (NAR_6PR053_FCT3WS-*201*H0_Offline_Update), but files are dated 2021-02-19, which is before my atlas was built 2021-03-05. I guess there is no guarantee that it had the real latest map files when I took delivery.

Hope something changes, but I have low expectations.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

do you also have Apple "Car Play" on your Atlas?

better NAV than VW's


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, I have wireless Apple Car Play and it works pretty good.
But sometimes I’d like to use the Atlas Nav. Like in areas with poor cellular coverage, or when I visit the US and want to avoid roaming fees.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Maybe ill try to update the map information from the VW site. 

Been too cold (for me) to try it out. And since I mainly use CarPlay, it doesnt bother me that much anymore.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

One thing you might try. Get a memory stick with an activity LED. You might need to get a USBc male to USB a female cable. This way you will see some activity if it does update.


----------



## creanium (Feb 16, 2003)

If you open any of the PACKAGE.CFG files, you can read the dates and version info:


```
{
    {
      "ComponentName": "NAR_6PR053_FCT3WS-201H0"
    },
    {
      "ReleaseVersion": "21WK09"
    },
    {
      "ReleaseDate": "2021.02.15"
    },
    {
      "SWVersion": "N/A"
    },
    {
      "NDS_VERSION": "20210202_201H0"
    }
}
```
So as you can see, even though the filename of NAR_6PR053_FCT3WS-201H0 implies it's a 20.1 version, that's not actually it. What VW supplies is 21.2 (as in Feb 2021). My 2021.5 Atlas purchased in Jan 2021 is currently running 20.7. I haven't successfully updated it yet. As far as I can tell, everything about the memory stick is correct, but no activity light and no feedback on the screen. I left the stick in for 3 weeks and it's still reporting 20.7.


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

See attached my friend. Just got mine updated to 813, and it works flawless!


----------

